

Vanity license plates - a geek perspective - cjus
http://www.carlosjustiniano.com/vanity-license-plates-a-geek-perspective

======
frossie
... and don't forget the rearview mirror spellers...

[http://www.citytv.com/toronto/citynews/news/local/article/61...](http://www.citytv.com/toronto/citynews/news/local/article/6151
--clever-clerk-foils-dirty-vanity-licence-plate-attempt)

------
zbanks
I've always wanted to get a plate that somehow represented my PGP fingerprint.

Although, it'd be hard to fit all 16 bytes into it...

------
hsmyers
I've had plates that read AAA88 for years and I still prefer to sit with my
back to the wall--- it's a Vietnam thing...

------
Pyrodogg
My neighbor has a "HALO" plate, did a double take and then had a nice laugh.

